# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  اللقاء الأول | طموحات خريج - فرص وتحديات | د. أكرم الزغبي | د. إيهاب عبد الرحمن

## د.شيماء عطاالله

دائما ما يثور تساؤل من الطلاب والخرجين ماذا سأفعل بعد التخرج ؟ فما كان من الزملاء الأعزاء سوى الإجابة على هذا التساؤل من خلال تناول أربع مهارات
وهي :

1- القراءة المتعمقة

2- الممارسة العملية

3- تعلم اللغات

4- مهارات التكنولوجيا

وتم إيضاح هذه المهارات الأربعة على هذا الرابط

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avhasupSiok


 :T W (23):

----------

